# Hot Weather...?



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I've been feeling cruddy since Friday, although i have eaten well and not been overly worried about anything. The only thing i can think that has caused me to feel bad is the weather.Here in the UK (which i'm sure you all know is famous for its bad weather) it's been very hot peaking at 100 degrees yesterday. It's also very humid, and ever since it got really hot *Thursday onwards* I've felt pretty yuck.I was just wondering if anyone else has suffered the same, or if anyone knows whether weather (especially extreme heat) can make IBS worse.xxx


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Come move to Wisconsin in the States with me!







No, I understand where you're coming from. We have pretty temperate summers near me, averaging right around 76 or so, but every now and then it will get really hot...right around the middle of July. When it gets hot like that, I NEVER leave the air conditioning because it makes me feel awful to be in that kind of weather. I get really weak and feel pretty faint, and an overall not-feeling-well feeling gets me and my stomach almost always starts acting up as a result. I'm more than happy to lounge in the bathroom with a good book and some air conditioning, lol.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Sparkle*,I know how you feel. The weather has been making me really yucky. I have to work in a little office with only a fan and a couple of windows. We have over 15 computer in here and they generate enough heat already without the weather adding to it.So I can sympathise (sp) with hun. Leanne


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah feeling the same way! Currently feeling like a slug with a headache


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Maybe it's just as well that my poo resembles the contents of a baby's nappie *ewww!* as I'm seeing my gastroenterologist (sp) in an hour or so. It's an overview of all my tests to see what the results say...i'm betting they come back negative *wah*Hope you guys are doing a little better xxx


----------

